# lit up my 921018 with LED's



## putty (Mar 13, 2015)

well like everyone else I want to see what I'm doing in the dark, so between the hand warmers and the stock light I decided to increase my stator to ten amps, that gave me 120 watts to play with, following the LED thread I added the needed AC/DC electronics, I changed the stock bulb to a 11 watt led then put 2 18 watt led's on the bucket. Not in the picture I added 2 10 watt led's on the lower handle bars rolled out to light up the sides. I'll add an updated picture soon. I'm happy how it turned out

11+18+18+10+10=67 watts light

40 watt hand warmers+67=107 watts

120-107=13 watts leftover


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice - but you left 13 watts! :>) Maybe a little rear light ..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm convinced it was intentional, it's for the coco warmer :icon_whistling:
Nice job on the installation. That must be crazy brigh :blink:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's awesome, nice work!


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

That is SWEET !!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And soon the new machines will have as many cup holders as a Chrysler minivan !!


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

What LED lamps are those?


----------



## putty (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisJ said:


> What LED lamps are those?


There 18 watt Cree LED's, again I stuck them on the top of some 3/4 tubing to lift them off the bucket a little


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

putty said:


> well like everyone else I want to see what I'm doing in the dark, so between the hand warmers and the stock light I decided to increase my stator to ten amps, that gave me 120 watts to play with, following the LED thread I added the needed AC/DC electronics, I changed the stock bulb to a 11 watt led then put 2 18 watt led's on the bucket. Not in the picture I added 2 10 watt led's on the lower handle bars rolled out to light up the sides. I'll add an updated picture soon. I'm happy how it turned out
> 
> 11+18+18+10+10=67 watts light
> 
> ...


Which Briggs engine model do you have on that machine. Also, do you happen to know the part number of the flywheel, and the original stator you had on there? 

I have been digging a bit to find an higher output stator for my engine, and I think there are options, but the Briggs Alternator chart is pretty outdated as to model numbers and what fits what.

I am curious if your flywheel has the same part number as mine, which would answer several questions.

Mine has a 794812 flywheel with small magnets.


----------



## putty (Mar 13, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Which Briggs engine model do you have on that machine. Also, do you happen to know the part number of the flywheel, and the original stator you had on there?
> 
> I have been digging a bit to find an higher output stator for my engine, and I think there are options, but the Briggs Alternator chart is pretty outdated as to model numbers and what fits what.
> 
> ...


it took a lot of research then a guess, my engine is 21M314-0121-E1, I think 797090 5 amp ac Alternator was original, my notes say I have the same flywheel. I basically used the engine parts sheets and the b&s alternator ID chart and matched the engine series-210000. Also note the new alternator has 4 screw holes and b&s only tapped the 2 needed for the original, so you got to tap the other 2 posts.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Awesome job Putty! 

Looks really nice plenty of light yet not overdone. I would just like to add some light to my dash for working at night, may take on the small project one of these days.


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

That is awesome, What motor do you have and what p/n alt did you use?


----------



## putty (Mar 13, 2015)

hfjeff said:


> That is awesome, What motor do you have and what p/n alt did you use?


 hfjeff, I got the 342cc engine, check out post ten for the engine info and the first post has a picture of the alternator with the part # on the box


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

Oops. Sorry, gotta slow down sometimes.. Nice work on the light addition by the way.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey! New member here! Apologies for resurrecting an old thread.

Putty, I have the same exact machine you do, 2011 version, same engine. The original stator was a half moon shape, 5A max or 60 watts. I have the 20 watt halogen and the heated hand grips. You upgraded the stator to a part#695466 versus the half moon shaped 797090 OEM stator. *Ever thought of getting two 797090 and running them independently?* In theory they should fit...



The biggest drawback is the 862 halogen bulb. 20 watts doesn't throw a lot of light. An LED equivalent is an 881, but barely can throw 170 lumens.

I want to install two Maxxima 1200 lumen work lights on the blower housing, or may eventually make custom brackets as I have the snow cab on it. I'll add the biggest LED you can fit for the OEM light housing just because. I've already tested with a 2200mfd cap and bridge rectifier that the one LED worklight runs great with no flicker! Sadly I need more wattage than the 797090 stator can output. 

I will have 11 watt (0.92A) in the OEM housing, and each Maxxima 1200 lumen light will pull 1.56A each, for a total of 4.04 Amps in lights, and another 30 watts in heated grips at 2.5A roughly. So my total overall is a bit over 6.5 Amps.

My question is on the flywheel. 
*Did you have to replace the flywheel too?*
*
Did you have to tap the other two bolt pillars in the engine block? What size bolts? How long?*


----------

